# interior paint into exterior paint



## kimpollak (Sep 18, 2011)

Greetings.
I have gallons of interior reject paints.  I also have a recycled chicken coop business.  I want to paint some of the coops.  As they are chicken coops, they don't have to be perfect, however I don't want the paint chipping off if I can help it.  Can I just get some exterior paints and mix the interior paints with the exterior ones?  I want to put my interior rejects to use.  What do you think would happen... and what ration do you think I could get away with?


----------



## RonnySanders (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, You can mix interior paints into exterior paints but it is important that the paints should be same type.


----------



## kimpollak (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for responding.  
Same types?  You mean H2O versus oil based?  Or the same brand?  What ratio of interior vs. exterior paints do you think?  50/50?


----------



## Daddytron (Feb 13, 2012)

I once mixed an eggshell with a semi-gloss, and it looked somewhat uneven when it was dry, but, it was also cheap paint, it held up great to the abuse of a 4-year-old child. but definitely, oil base wont mix with Latex... Your best bet is to make sure that the paint types used have the same base, gloss wont really matter unless your Chickens are picky


----------

